# Element 70 Modell 2004 - Welche Gabel ?



## schleifstein (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen !

Ich überlege, mir ein leichtes Element 70 aufzubauen, Modell 2004, also bereits mit dem hinteren ProPedal/Antiwipp-Dämpfer von Fox. 

Serienmäßig ist die Rock Shox Duke Race vorgesehen. 

Ich wiege rd. 80 lg nackt  und will das Bike einerseits zum Marathon fahren nutzen können, kurze 1-Tages-Touren in den Alpen fahren aber auch mal eine Woche mit Rucksack touren. 

Viele raten mit zur Fox Terra Logic, da diese absolut toll funktionieren soll. 

Habt ihr denn Erfahrungen, welche aktuelle Gabel zur Charakteristik des Element 70 am besten passt und meine Bedürfnisse abdeckt ? 

Schon mal Danke für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Uraltbiker (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo schleifstein,

das ist bei den Gabeln wie im richtigen Leben.

Das bessere ist des guten Feind.

Die Fox Terra Logic (in 100mm) dürfte wohl für deinen Einsatz das optimale sein. Stabil,leicht,Top-Funktion und Verarbeitung.

Und wenn Du das Element eh individuell aufbauen willst,dann denke ich Du willst es perfekt für Dich haben. Und da passt die Fox noch besser ins Bild.

Dies meine persönliche und subjektive Meinung.


Gruß

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmelz (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo Schleifstein, ich fahre seit März 04 das Element 70, individuell aufgebaut von Fahrrad Gruber. Federgabel: Fox Float 100 RLC.
Die Gabel passt m.E. optimal zu dem Bike, spricht sensibel an und funktioniert tadellos. Die Steifigkeit ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, insgesamt hab ich bisher nichts besseres gefahren. (Meine Erfahrungen seit 1993: RS u. MZ)


----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

Hi Schleifstein,

ich kann mich nur den Empfehlungen der vorhergehenden Postings anschliessen.


----------

